# Zoom virtual background locked on iPad



## waner4 (Oct 4, 2018)

When I initially set up zoom with my iPad Pro, I used virtual background with me in front. Now I can only get background without me in the picture. When I click off virtual background I get a dark grey screen only. I have deleted app & installed again, but no change. I attend at least 3 meetings a week. This is very frustrating. Any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## tomg35 (Jan 7, 2020)

Have you tried logging in via a browser and making the changes there?


----------



## waner4 (Oct 4, 2018)

tomg35 said:


> Have you tried logging in via a browser and making the changes there?


Yes and still unable to be seen in mtg. Yesterday could not even show virtual background pic. Thank you.


----------



## tomg35 (Jan 7, 2020)

You could try resetting any of the settings you may have changed to default? If that doesn’t solve it try contacting Zoom support.


----------



## waner4 (Oct 4, 2018)

tomg35 said:


> You could try resetting any of the settings you may have changed to default? If that doesn't solve it try contacting Zoom support.


Thank you. I will re-check my settings & will try zoom support again My last attempt said they were unable to provide hands on help due to the virus. Hope you are enjoying this beautiful day!


----------

